# Penn State Football Avatar



## FiReMaN11d7

The Request:
A nice Penn State Football avatar...


Pics:











Title:
FiReMaN11d7 or The Fireman... haha whatever works

Sub-Text:
Maybe PSU or We Are Penn State I'm not sure what will work so you guys just mess around with it and see what looks cool I don't care..

Colors:
If possible the background black and white and the players blue and white like the original picture... You can

Size:
140x140px

Avatar?:
Yes

All attempts will be repped and greatly appreciated...

Thanks :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic




----------



## D.P.




----------



## FiReMaN11d7

Thanks guys... +rep


----------



## Toxic

D.P. said:


>


Very nice, I didn't have much time I did it at 5:30 this morning before work, it took about 5 minutes.


----------



## UrbanBounca

I'm new to the whole Photoshop/GIMP thing, and wanted to give it a try.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7

Nice thanks guys... gonna have to rotate through all of them... :thumb02:


----------

